

Chris Pirillo: How Do You Invite People to Events? - jmorin007
http://chris.pirillo.com/2008/09/01/how-do-you-invite-people-to-events/

======
chollida1
I phone them and they let me know. I never understood why people refuse to
talk on phones now that the internet is here.

I've had a friend relate a story of how another friend told her they should
catch up and to email her, when she was standing right in front of them.

~~~
drm237
Phones work well, but only for a very small number of people. Beyond that it
becomes virtually impossible to update the whole group to changes in time,
location, ect.

~~~
ken
Phone trees are implicitly massively parallel, and can deliver messages to a
set of recipients in logarithmic time.

------
snprbob86
I use facebook. 99% of the people I want to invite are already on there. If
they aren't, I can invite them by email address. Works perfectly fine.

~~~
drm237
Most people that we've talked to about using facebook for events say that
unless they're creating a large event, it's not worth going through facebook's
multiple step process with a bunch of required fields. Any opinion on that?

------
trapper
How do you guys plan to make money?

~~~
drm237
We have lots of ideas for making money, all of which add value to the users.
Currently, we're just looking to build a solid user base and confirm that
we're on the right path of making something that people actually want.

~~~
trapper
Nice. Best of luck, your system is slick!

------
jgamman
i send an email - now with a google form in it.

